# Stunning pictures of Corsica



## Kuwait4Ever (Apr 1, 2006)

Great Pics


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Ozcan said:


> You haven't :uh:
> 
> EDIT: It's not that close to Paris anyway



haha never been there, as you said on another thread, many frenchmen don't know france that well


----------



## Christoforo (Mar 26, 2006)

What fitting natural surroundings to accommodate Alizeè


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## mannix_10 (Apr 5, 2006)

Wow nice place


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Amazing place!! :drool: my grandfather worked here once, in the 60's... :yes:


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Kaitak747 (May 13, 2006)

It seems very peaceful, I wonder if it is the last shangrila in the world.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

^^Corsica is unspoiled (despite receiving over two million tourists a year), it has incredibly diverse landscapes. It's a very fertile island and there are gorgeous mountains, forests, nature reserves, clean water and beautiful beaches. There are also small and authentic villages. It's my favourite island in the Mediterranean.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

Wooow I love the port area! Gorgeous at night. This is a territory of France right? Still feels very Italian, not so hard to imagine as Corsica belonged to Italy 3 years before the birth of Napoleon.


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

I've been there last year, and i will go there again this summer. You should really visit the beach at 'Roc de Lion'(?) it's beautifull. I really liked Ajaccio,Bonifacio and Calvi aswell.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes, it's part of France..


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## nothingman (Jul 3, 2005)

Looks more Italian than French, but beautiful!


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

It was Italian a few years before Napoleon came.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Kev the burninator (Sep 24, 2004)

Last four posts... :redx::redx:


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Ozcan said:


> It was Italian a few years before Napoleon came.


nop hno: the island was not Italian, was Genovese!!


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

^^True, sorry for the false info. In 1768 it became French.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)




----------

